
The Case Against OOP Is Wildly Overstated - 4mpm3
https://medium.com/young-coder/the-case-against-oop-is-wildly-overstated-572eae5ab495
======
sushshshsh
I'm glad that the major languages all have the ability to be OOP or
"functional", depending on your definition of functional (state mutation?
lambdas?)

For me, learning a programming language's syntax and important API calls is
already a big time investment, so I am really not in the mood to use Elm if I
can accomplish most of what I personally need to do in Java and Javascript.

